# XAMPP Problem



## DavidWitteSZ (11. Januar 2005)

hi, 

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in meinem netzwerk meine seite erreiche wenn ich xampp verwende ? ich habe es schon mit //127.0.0.1/ordner/bla.php und mit http://127.0.0.1/ordner/bla.php versucht aber es hat nicht geklappt. wie mache ich das ? einige tutoriale über das thema allgemein würden mir auch schon sehr helfen . 

mfg 

whitey


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Januar 2005)

DavidWitteSZ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe es schon mit //127.0.0.1/ordner/bla.php und mit http://127.0.0.1/ordner/bla.php


Hi,
http://127.0.0.1 oder http://localhost in der Adresszeile eingeben 
ohne "Ordner bla bla"
hier ist eigentlich alles beschrieben


----------



## MCIglo (12. Januar 2005)

127.0.0.1 ist immer der eigene PC.
Wenn du also den Server von einem anderen Client im LAN erreichen willst, musst du als Adresse die IP-Adresse des Servers nehmen und nciht die Loopback-Adresse.
127.0.0.1 greift immer auf den Rechner zu, von dem der Befehl kommt.


----------



## DavidWitteSZ (13. Januar 2005)

thx lag wohl am netzwerk ich hatte es auch schon mal mit der sever ip probiert da ging es nicht und ich kenne es von vnc das man da die 127. ip benutzen kann. hat auf jedenfall geklappt. 

cya whitey


----------

